# Pickled Jalapenos



## vlap (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a method or recipe for this?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to a reply to your question. In the morning I'm buying a big batch of Jalapenos that are on sale 2# for .99 cents. I'll take some pics from the market, I just might buy a few gallons of ice cream...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

just watching mine ripen to red off the vine in the onion sill  basket... figger i'll make some salsa....they're about the size of a thumb(1st year) and turning red.... i'll post a pic in the morning.  p.s. - they're vinegar/water spraye & cow turd fertilized in reg  kentucky soil w/ a dash of cow poop &  red hawaiian volcanic ash turned in the soil...no rain just a spritz once a week.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a section on pickles in my condiment eBook

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...Condiments.pdf

Any good pickle will work.


----------



## vlap (Sep 8, 2007)

Deb I grabbed the recipe from your book and am reposting it here. I hope you don't mind. Very nice e-book btw!

Debs Pickled Jalapenos

Jalapeno peppers
Several small cloves of garlic
Sprig of Mexican Oregano
White vinegar, 5% to 6% acidity

Wash peppers; drain well and let dry; ***** skins in a few places.
Sterilize pint or half pint canning jars. Into each jar, place a clove of garlic and a sprig of Mexican oregano (both additions are optional).
Pack the washed peppers into the jars. Bring vinegar to a boil. Fill the jars with boiling vinegar to cover the peppers well. Adjust the lids and process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a receipe I posted awhile ago.  Just replace the cucumbers with jalapenos


Sun Pickles

1 gal glass jar with lid
10 cups water
1 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup Kosher Salt
peeled garlic, fresh dill, cucumbers

Boil liquids and salt to dissolve, set aside to cool. Layer dill, garlic, cucumbers in jar. Pour cooled liquid over contents to top. Screw on lid and place in direct sunlight all day. Place jar in fridge for 2 days ( and store in fridge).....Whoola.....fresh, crunchy pickles that beats any store bought ones. Good Luck!


----------



## smoked (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep in mind, if you pack the japs whole then you should ***** them with a toothpick or something to allow the pickling juice to get in, they have a really thick skin and need that.  I did Debi's recipe on two quarts of mixed hot peppers earlier, but I sliced them all up in nacho type slices....it was jap's, hot wax banna peppers and some hot cherry bomb types.....I'll probably do more whole japs later one but right now I'm waiting on the harvest to go to red so I can smoke them into chipoltles as well as dehydrating the greens into jap powder!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, was wondering what I was gong to do with the peppers that are more than ready in my garden. Thanks for the recipes


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

When doing Hungarian hots I use this:

4:1 water\vinegar
1 large dill "frond" per Qt.
3 garlic cloves per Qt.
2-4 Tspn. sugar, depending on sweetness level ya like

Pack jars tight with sliced peppers, or whole ones and put a slit in them.

Fill jar with brine to 1/2 inch below neck

Top off with vegtable oil. Helps reduce oxidation and will help dissolve the pepper "heat" and distribute it evenly thru contents.

Some add pickling spice, or a cinnimon stick with Jalapenos I have seen done. Fruit-fresh is an option...helps with color and crisp of the product.

DON'T FORGET the rubber gloves!


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

Phew... with the lack of water/rain...bet they'll be hotter than a fresh- Oh, never mind... they gonna be SMOKIN'!


----------



## vlap (Sep 9, 2007)

I see the need t ***** them with a fork or tootpick...what about slicing them lengthwise in half?


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

'Chure, if the "whole pepper look" isn't what yer after... also, most of the heat is in the seeds/webbing. If ya split and remove that, you'll have a flavorful, yet not painfully hot product.


----------



## vlap (Sep 9, 2007)

Well a concern I have with the wholes is with a slit on the side wont they fill with pickling solution? the pricks of a fork I don't think would flood it...


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 9, 2007)

If they dont fill with liquid then they float to the surface and dont preserve as well. Also a pepper full of air is a place for bacteria that the vinegar wont help preserve.....I think.


----------



## richnuts (Sep 9, 2007)

I like to take our crop of jalapenos and make either jelly, or do this.

Throw them in a smoker for a couple hours at aroun 150 degrees. Pull them out and let them cool and then I put them in ziploc bags and freeze them. Then I have chipoltes for a YEAR!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

I prefer mine sliced across the pino in little wagon wheels but halves would be easier for sammies ...


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

^ What he said ^


----------



## smoked (Sep 10, 2007)

the chipoltles are much better if you let the jap's ripe to red first.....imho, I'm waiting big time for mine to go red.......so far only one single hot wax bannana style has gone red for me.......but then I also dehydrate the green and make jap powder (the spice of life)...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







btw, if pickling the peppers, if you don't "hot pack" or blanch them, even sliced.....they will probably float....the first couple of quarts I've done sliced of mixed peppers are floaters because I didn't hot pack or blanch....but it's a try and see thing with these ones....


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's one of the ways I pickle my japaleno's and serrano's...


*Coley's Hot Pickled Peppers*
__________________________________________________  ____________


*Ingredients:*
Jalapeno or Serrano Peppers
Garlic, sliced, (1/16 in. thick)
Carrot, sliced, (1/16 in. thick)
Dill seed
Mustard seed
Pickling salt
White distilled vinegar, (5%)
Turmeric (for color)
Olive oil


*Directions:*
Sterilize mason jars in boiling water bath canner while preparing the 
peppers for canning. 

Wash and drain peppers then ***** each in two or three places with 
fork to allow pickling brine to get inside.

In a non reactive pot, heat vinegar to almost boiling, but do not allow 
it to boil.

Put a dash or two of turmeric into the vinegar to make it light yellow 
in color.

Maintain rolling boil as jars are removed for packing.

Into bottom of each sterile 1/2 pint mason jar, place garlic slices 
equivalent to 1 medium garlic clove.

Place 3 or 4 carrot slices on top of the garlic slices.

Measure 1/2 teaspoon mustard seed, and 1/2 teaspoon dill seed into 
each jar.

Place peppers into jar with stem end up.

Measure 1/2 teaspoon of salt into each jar. Adjust amount according 
to your taste.

Pour hot vinegar over peppers, allowing about 5/8 inch of headspace.

Pour olive oil on top of vinegar, leaving 1/2 inch of headspace.

Wipe mouth of jar with clean cloth, place sterile lid on jar and tighten 
band.

Return filled jars to water bath and add more boiling water if necessary 
to cover jars by at least 2 inches. 

When rolling boil resumes, process jars for 10 minutes, then remove jars 
to a cooling rack in a draft free area to cool.

When cool, check jars for proper seal, and adjust bands if necessary.

Store in a cool dark place. 

Allow to rest at least 2 weeks before using.


*Notes:*
Peppers may be sliced into rings for nachos, or sliced in half lengthwise 
if desired.

For 1 pint mason jars adjust amounts accordingly.

I prefer tapered mason jars in both 1/2 pint and 1 pint for whole peppers 
and halves, and tapered widemouth 1/2 pint jars for nacho rings.

__________________________________________________  ____________


Hope y'all like'em!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


Until later...


----------



## supervman (Aug 23, 2008)

Richtee - You Hot Pack that Vinegar mix or Water Process the jars once sealed? Frigerate? or just do em and leave em on the shelf? Thanks V


----------



## vlap (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a method or recipe for this?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to a reply to your question. In the morning I'm buying a big batch of Jalapenos that are on sale 2# for .99 cents. I'll take some pics from the market, I just might buy a few gallons of ice cream...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

just watching mine ripen to red off the vine in the onion sill  basket... figger i'll make some salsa....they're about the size of a thumb(1st year) and turning red.... i'll post a pic in the morning.  p.s. - they're vinegar/water spraye & cow turd fertilized in reg  kentucky soil w/ a dash of cow poop &  red hawaiian volcanic ash turned in the soil...no rain just a spritz once a week.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a section on pickles in my condiment eBook

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...Condiments.pdf

Any good pickle will work.


----------



## vlap (Sep 8, 2007)

Deb I grabbed the recipe from your book and am reposting it here. I hope you don't mind. Very nice e-book btw!

Debs Pickled Jalapenos

Jalapeno peppers
Several small cloves of garlic
Sprig of Mexican Oregano
White vinegar, 5% to 6% acidity

Wash peppers; drain well and let dry; ***** skins in a few places.
Sterilize pint or half pint canning jars. Into each jar, place a clove of garlic and a sprig of Mexican oregano (both additions are optional).
Pack the washed peppers into the jars. Bring vinegar to a boil. Fill the jars with boiling vinegar to cover the peppers well. Adjust the lids and process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a receipe I posted awhile ago.  Just replace the cucumbers with jalapenos


Sun Pickles

1 gal glass jar with lid
10 cups water
1 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup Kosher Salt
peeled garlic, fresh dill, cucumbers

Boil liquids and salt to dissolve, set aside to cool. Layer dill, garlic, cucumbers in jar. Pour cooled liquid over contents to top. Screw on lid and place in direct sunlight all day. Place jar in fridge for 2 days ( and store in fridge).....Whoola.....fresh, crunchy pickles that beats any store bought ones. Good Luck!


----------



## smoked (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep in mind, if you pack the japs whole then you should ***** them with a toothpick or something to allow the pickling juice to get in, they have a really thick skin and need that.  I did Debi's recipe on two quarts of mixed hot peppers earlier, but I sliced them all up in nacho type slices....it was jap's, hot wax banna peppers and some hot cherry bomb types.....I'll probably do more whole japs later one but right now I'm waiting on the harvest to go to red so I can smoke them into chipoltles as well as dehydrating the greens into jap powder!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, was wondering what I was gong to do with the peppers that are more than ready in my garden. Thanks for the recipes


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

When doing Hungarian hots I use this:

4:1 water\vinegar
1 large dill "frond" per Qt.
3 garlic cloves per Qt.
2-4 Tspn. sugar, depending on sweetness level ya like

Pack jars tight with sliced peppers, or whole ones and put a slit in them.

Fill jar with brine to 1/2 inch below neck

Top off with vegtable oil. Helps reduce oxidation and will help dissolve the pepper "heat" and distribute it evenly thru contents.

Some add pickling spice, or a cinnimon stick with Jalapenos I have seen done. Fruit-fresh is an option...helps with color and crisp of the product.

DON'T FORGET the rubber gloves!


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

Phew... with the lack of water/rain...bet they'll be hotter than a fresh- Oh, never mind... they gonna be SMOKIN'!


----------



## vlap (Sep 9, 2007)

I see the need t ***** them with a fork or tootpick...what about slicing them lengthwise in half?


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

'Chure, if the "whole pepper look" isn't what yer after... also, most of the heat is in the seeds/webbing. If ya split and remove that, you'll have a flavorful, yet not painfully hot product.


----------



## vlap (Sep 9, 2007)

Well a concern I have with the wholes is with a slit on the side wont they fill with pickling solution? the pricks of a fork I don't think would flood it...


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 9, 2007)

If they dont fill with liquid then they float to the surface and dont preserve as well. Also a pepper full of air is a place for bacteria that the vinegar wont help preserve.....I think.


----------



## richnuts (Sep 9, 2007)

I like to take our crop of jalapenos and make either jelly, or do this.

Throw them in a smoker for a couple hours at aroun 150 degrees. Pull them out and let them cool and then I put them in ziploc bags and freeze them. Then I have chipoltes for a YEAR!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

I prefer mine sliced across the pino in little wagon wheels but halves would be easier for sammies ...


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

^ What he said ^


----------



## smoked (Sep 10, 2007)

the chipoltles are much better if you let the jap's ripe to red first.....imho, I'm waiting big time for mine to go red.......so far only one single hot wax bannana style has gone red for me.......but then I also dehydrate the green and make jap powder (the spice of life)...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







btw, if pickling the peppers, if you don't "hot pack" or blanch them, even sliced.....they will probably float....the first couple of quarts I've done sliced of mixed peppers are floaters because I didn't hot pack or blanch....but it's a try and see thing with these ones....


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's one of the ways I pickle my japaleno's and serrano's...


*Coley's Hot Pickled Peppers*
__________________________________________________  ____________


*Ingredients:*
Jalapeno or Serrano Peppers
Garlic, sliced, (1/16 in. thick)
Carrot, sliced, (1/16 in. thick)
Dill seed
Mustard seed
Pickling salt
White distilled vinegar, (5%)
Turmeric (for color)
Olive oil


*Directions:*
Sterilize mason jars in boiling water bath canner while preparing the 
peppers for canning. 

Wash and drain peppers then ***** each in two or three places with 
fork to allow pickling brine to get inside.

In a non reactive pot, heat vinegar to almost boiling, but do not allow 
it to boil.

Put a dash or two of turmeric into the vinegar to make it light yellow 
in color.

Maintain rolling boil as jars are removed for packing.

Into bottom of each sterile 1/2 pint mason jar, place garlic slices 
equivalent to 1 medium garlic clove.

Place 3 or 4 carrot slices on top of the garlic slices.

Measure 1/2 teaspoon mustard seed, and 1/2 teaspoon dill seed into 
each jar.

Place peppers into jar with stem end up.

Measure 1/2 teaspoon of salt into each jar. Adjust amount according 
to your taste.

Pour hot vinegar over peppers, allowing about 5/8 inch of headspace.

Pour olive oil on top of vinegar, leaving 1/2 inch of headspace.

Wipe mouth of jar with clean cloth, place sterile lid on jar and tighten 
band.

Return filled jars to water bath and add more boiling water if necessary 
to cover jars by at least 2 inches. 

When rolling boil resumes, process jars for 10 minutes, then remove jars 
to a cooling rack in a draft free area to cool.

When cool, check jars for proper seal, and adjust bands if necessary.

Store in a cool dark place. 

Allow to rest at least 2 weeks before using.


*Notes:*
Peppers may be sliced into rings for nachos, or sliced in half lengthwise 
if desired.

For 1 pint mason jars adjust amounts accordingly.

I prefer tapered mason jars in both 1/2 pint and 1 pint for whole peppers 
and halves, and tapered widemouth 1/2 pint jars for nacho rings.

__________________________________________________  ____________


Hope y'all like'em!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


Until later...


----------



## supervman (Aug 23, 2008)

Richtee - You Hot Pack that Vinegar mix or Water Process the jars once sealed? Frigerate? or just do em and leave em on the shelf? Thanks V


----------

